# Commutator Problems on 4x4



## bleda_meone (Dec 15, 2007)

I have read all the pages on Commutators, but my only problem is that when I do the Commutators ABA'B' and then BAB'A', my corners will get moved around and misoriented. I have looked into using R'DR (dD') R'D'R (d'D) to cycle my edges, but i dont know what to do. I really wish Chris or someone would put on a website, kind of like what macky did, a very detailed tutorial for 4x4 and 5x5 blindfold solving. I looked into Richard Carr's page over on Jessica's website, and it just wasn't very reader friendly. Any help on Commutator uses and what they do to other pieces would greatly be appreciated! 

To whoever helps with this question, thank you!

ps: is there a page explaining 4x4 and 5x5 notation?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 15, 2007)

I would suggest looking at Mike Hughey's section on the centers. It helped me out immensely, and I was able to port it to the edges on my own.

[thread]2207[/thread]


----------



## magicsquares (Dec 15, 2007)

Make sure you follow Chris's guidelines on using commutators to cycle the edges. 

I'll try to explain how I think of using commutators on big cubes' edges.

1. Do set-up moves to make 2 edges interchangeable and there is a lone edge. This is usually not needed. (read the how-to on big cubes blindfolded about interchangeability and lone edges) 
2. Place the lone edge in the position it goes in the cycle without disturbing the face where the 2 interchangeable edges are.
3. Interchange the 2 edges that are interchangeable, at this time it should be the former lone edge and the edge you haven't "touched" yet.
4. Undo # 2
5. Undo # 3
6. Undo # 1 if there is.

I know I'm not good but I hope that helps. For centers, as masterofthebass said, check out Mikey Hughey's guide. That's how I understood the centers though I'm still not able to solve a big cube blindfolded.


----------

